# For Joe Rusz: Small Houses



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Google Books - House Plans for Everybody
Village & Country Residences
1878[/b]
 
Google Books - Modern Cottages and Villas
1908[/b]
 
Google Books - Home Builder's Plan Book:
National Small House Competition
1921[/b]


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Steve, 

Wow! What great stuff. I hope Chandler or Dunakin don't see this 'cause they'll be building stuff all over the place, which will further depress me and make me feel more inferior. 

I guess my mind is locked into turn-of-the-century architecture because all of my favorite designs are in that first book (circa 1878). The other books show homes, which pretty much look like the ones I grew up in/around. 

This brings up an interesting subject for a thread: do period and locale matter to you? In other words, do all of your structures conform to a certain era? And are they built of materials normally used in the area of the country your railroad is set in (the Wild West, north, south, Southern California, etc)? All of this matters to me, which is why I tend to favor that certain look. Anyway, thanks for the book ideas. 

BTW, I could not get any of the renderings to print and received an error message saying "the publisher of this content does not want it displayed in a frame." Is there any way to get around that? I only want something on paper that I can peruse at my leisure. 

Joe


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir,

Here are two methods. Example using c. 1878 book.

Method #1 - Copying Images Directly From Google Books
[*] First, click the link to the book in the previous reply.
[*] After the Google Books browser window/tab displays with the book, scroll down to page 9. Where you'll find the image of "Design I."
[*] Next we'll select the image to copy (see following image).










[*] Locate and left-click the "Cut/Copy" tool (i.e. scissors icon; see arrow #1 in above image).










[*] Move the mouse cursor over the image of the book page. Note that the cursor has changed to a cross-hair type (see arrow #1 in above image).










[*] Make sure to place the mouse cursor at the location where you want the upper-left corner of the selection to begin.
[*] Next, press and hold the left mouse button down, and then drag the mouse pointer down and to the right (i.e. diagonally) toward the bottom of the image. If the whole image isn't displayed, say like in this case the bottom is below the bottom of the browser window's edge, just keep the left mouse button depressed and move it below the bottom of the browser window and the book page will begin to auto scroll upwards. Once you've covered the complete image. Remember to check that not only are you below what you wish to copy, but also far enough to the right too.
[*] Now release the left mouse button, and you'll see only the area you selected highlighted in blue (see arrow #1 in above image).
[*] Additionally, the "Share this clip" dialog box is now displayed.
[*] Locate and left-click within the text box labeled "Image:"
[*] Use whatever method you like to select all of the text in the text field, as indicated by the text being highlighted in blue (see arrow #2 in above image).
[*] Next, point to the selected text with the mouse and right-click, on the context menu that's displayed select and click the "Copy" menu item. This will copy the text to your local computer's "Clipboard."










[*] Open another instance of your browser (i.e. window or tab).
[*] After the new browser window/tab displays, point to the "URL Address" field with the mouse and right-click within the field. From the context menu that's displayed select and left-click the "Paste" menu item.
[*] Then tap the {Enter} key.
[*] You'll now see an image of what you selected on the book page in the Google browser window (see above image).










[*] Next, place the mouse cursor over the displayed image and right-click.
[*] On the displayed context menu, select and left-click the "Save picture as..." menu item (see above image).










[*] After the "Save Picture" dialog displays, navigate to the location on your computer where you wish to store the image file.
[*] Return to the Google Books browser window/tab and repeat the above process to copy any additional images of the as you desire.
[*] Once you've saved all the copied images you can use whatever editing software you have, to load and manipulate.
[/list] 
Method #2 - Downloading a copy of the Google Book PDF file.
[*] Whether you wish to use this method depends on how much free space you have on your computer's hard disk, and how much of that you wish to use for storing PDF copies of books. Some of the files are rather large, anywhere from 30-100MB, so it's your choice.
[*] Click the link in the previous posted reply.
[*] After the selected book is displayed in the Google Books browser window.










[*] After the Google Books browser window displays with the selected book, locate and left-click the "Tools" drop-down list button (see arrow #1 in above image).
[*] After the drop-down list displays, select and left-click the "Download PDF" list item (see arrow #2 in above image).










[*] The next Google Books page displayed is used to prevent automated software from being run and mass copying the digitized books.
[*] First you'll need to decipher the "captcha" image value (see arrow #1 in above image).
[*] Next you need to correctly type that value into the respective text box (see arrow #2 in above image).
[*] Then left-click the "Submit" button (see arrow #3 in above image).

If you misinterpreted the "captcha" image and entered an incorrect value, your submission will be rejected and a new value will be displayed so you can try again.

[*] The next steps that you'll need to perform depends on your computer, operating system, and browser used, and I really can't show you those exact steps.

However, in some manner you'll be given a choice of either "Running" or "Saving" the PDF document, I would suggest that you use the "Run" option; this will require that the whole PDF file be downloaded and then displayed in a browser window/tab using the Adobe Reader. Then you'll have to manually use the tools available in the Adobe Reader to save a copy of the PDF file. Doing it this way may seem wasteful, but if you get the PDF book document to display this way you know the file has been downloaded without error. When I started doing this I use to use the "Save" option instead, but then when I would go attempt to open the file with the Adobe Reader I would encounter errors and the file wouldn't open. Then the process would have to be repeated.










[*] Starting with this step and the above image are instructions of how to copy images out of Google Books PDF files that you've downloaded to your computer, using the Adobe Reader.
[*] Usually by default when you open a PDF document in Adobe Reader the mouse pointer is the "Navigation Hand" tool icon.
[*] To copy images you'll need to select a different tool, there are two different tools that are available 1) The "Select" tool, and 2) The "Snapshot" tool. Which one you'll need depends on the PDF document, so you'll have to try one and if it doesn't work then try the other.
[*] In the above image is shown how to choose the "Select" tool (see arrow #1 in above image).










[*] After choosing the "Select" tool you'll notice that when the mouse cursor is placed over an image within the document it will have the form of a cross-hair (see arrow #1 in above image). When cursor is placed over a text area within the document it will change to a vertical "I-Beam" form, and if over an area that is neither text or an image then it will be of a white arrow form.










[*] With the mouse cursor over an image left-click and you'll see the whole image automatically selected indicated by the blue highlighting (see above image). You'll also note that the cursor form will have changed to a "Black Arrowhead."










[*] After selecting an image, with the mouse cursor over the selected image right-click and a context menu with but one choice displays.
[*] Left-click the "Copy Image" menu item (see arrow #1 in above image), this will copy the selected image to the clipboard.
[*] You can then use the "Paste" option in your image editing software to copy the image into that program and save or manipulate it as desired.
[*] To deselect the image in the Adobe Reader, merely place the mouse cursor over the selected image and left-click, then if desired navigate to another image and repeat the process.










[*] If the "Select" tool doesn't work, then choose the "Snapshot" tool (see arrow #1 in above image).










[*] The mouse cursor will take the form of a cross-hair, but with the "Snapshot" tool you once again need to drag a rectangle surrounding the image that you wish to copy.
[*] Place the cursor to the upper-left of the area you wish to copy, then press and hold down the left mouse button and drag the cursor down and to the right (i.e. diagonally) creating a rectangle that encloses all of the image you wish to copy.










[*] Once you release the left mouse button, an alert dialog will display informing you that the selected image area has been copied to the clipboard.
[*] Simply left-click the OK button to clear the alert dialog.
[*] To clear the selected area simply left-click anywhere within the document.
[*] Then repeat the process to select and copy some other image.
[/list] Hopefully the above will be found to be of help.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoa! I guess that pretty much explains it. I will give 'er a shot, Steve. Thanks, BTW.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Joe, hope it gets you what you want.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, let's see if it will work if you just put the url in image tags:


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Torby, ya need to 'splain, since I am pretty much computer illiterate. 

Now don't you two guys (Steve and Torby) be gettin' into a fight over the best way to do this.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I followed Steve C's instructions down to where he opened a new browser window and got the picture: 



16 Mar 2012 09:19 PM	Quote Reply Alert 
Yes sir, 

Here are two methods. Example using c. 1878 book. 

Method #1 - Copying Images Directly From Google Books 
First, click the link to the book in the previous reply. 
After the Google Books browser window/tab displays with the book, scroll down to page 9. Where you'll find the image of "Design I." 
Next we'll select the image to copy (see following image). 



Locate and left-click the "Cut/Copy" tool (i.e. scissors icon; see arrow #1 in above image). 



Move the mouse cursor over the image of the book page. Note that the cursor has changed to a cross-hair type (see arrow #1 in above image). 



Make sure to place the mouse cursor at the location where you want the upper-left corner of the selection to begin. 
Next, press and hold the left mouse button down, and then drag the mouse pointer down and to the right (i.e. diagonally) toward the bottom of the image. If the whole image isn't displayed, say like in this case the bottom is below the bottom of the browser window's edge, just keep the left mouse button depressed and move it below the bottom of the browser window and the book page will begin to auto scroll upwards. Once you've covered the complete image. Remember to check that not only are you below what you wish to copy, but also far enough to the right too. 
Now release the left mouse button, and you'll see only the area you selected highlighted in blue (see arrow #1 in above image). 
Additionally, the "Share this clip" dialog box is now displayed. 
Locate and left-click within the text box labeled "Image:" 
Use whatever method you like to select all of the text in the text field, as indicated by the text being highlighted in blue (see arrow #2 in above image). 
Next, point to the selected text with the mouse and right-click, on the context menu that's displayed select and click the "Copy" menu item. This will copy the text to your local computer's "Clipboard." 



Open another instance of your browser (i.e. window or tab). 
After the new browser window/tab displays, point to the "URL Address" field with the mouse and right-click within the field. From the context menu that's displayed select and left-click the "Paste" menu item. 
Then tap the {Enter} key. 
You'll now see an image of what you selected on the book page in the Google browser window (see above image). 



But instead of saving the picture, which you might want to do anyhow, I came back to MLS and pasted the string into a message. Then I surrounded it with img tags, like so: 

{img src="http://books.google.com/books?id=-1IAAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA13&img=1&zoom=3&hl=en&sig=ACfU3U0jAVB7Ew_wxUO0KJxD0MNcH_0aIQ&ci=77%2C277%2C800%2C444&edge=0"} 

Only put < and > instead of { and }


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh.


----------

